# Necesito información sobre las telecomunicaciones



## cirilo (Sep 14, 2005)

_Les doy un saludo a todos aquellos que entren aquí

solo les quiero pedir información acerca de 

¿que es telecomunicación?
¿que son los medios de transmisión?
¿tipos de medios de transmisión ?
¿moduladores , tipos ?
¿describir la modulación AM y FM?
¿demuladores describir la demodulador AM y FM?
¿espectro de las bandas de radio frecuencia ?
¿osciladores tipos y uso?

porfa les voy a agradecer muchísimo desde ya gracias
_


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Date una pasadita por wikipedia, ahí encuentras todo lo que estas buscando.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portada


----------

